# Betta clock???



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG!!!


I'm SOOO upset right now!! I was looking on Amazon when I saw THIS: http://www.amazon.com/Aquavista-Aqu...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1286666561&sr=1-30 

monster!!!!! IT'S A CLOCK THAT YOU PUT A FISH IN!!! I'M LIVID!


URGH! :frustrated:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

complain of animal abuse, and have them remove it! Look at what it says 

Easy Set Up -Just add water and fish 
Easy Care -*Betta fish need to be fed only 2-3 times per week*; Easy water changes 
Space Saving -*Less than 4 inches thick*. Save floor or counter space 
High Quality Manufacturing -High quality acrylic with advanced quartz technology 
Unique Conversation Piece -The *world's only clock that is a fish tank*; Perfect for any room

urg, they say these things like they are GOOD D<

this makes me want to barf


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

How do I complain about animal abuse?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

That makes me sick!! How can the fish turn around?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

In the pic it doesn't even have any air!!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not sure. I think if you have an account, you can report abuse and list your reasons when it asks you.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

why do people think that fish can be kept in such little habitats?:-?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

because it looks cool. it's disgusting


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

What makes me want to scream is the 1 comment. Look at what that moron is saying. However, what gives me hope is the tags, which make me less depressed.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

DID YOU READ THE COMMENTS!!!???!!!! theres one comment from some idiot who bought it whos sayin its wonderful, not even half a gallon, but bettas don't need more water than that!!!! hes recomending it!!!! and saying it doesnt need any plants or decorations!!!!! and he keeps saying that to other people who commented on his comment!!!!!! WTH IS WRONG WITH THIS GUY???!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Left a review on there from my mom's amazon account.. hopefully people will see it there. Couldn't find the report option, though.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I added a review through my amazon account as well. Hmph!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I could have sworn there was a way to report this. Ah well.

you guys are awesome for doing that!


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I reviewed as well.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't think I have an Amazon account, but I'm tempted to make one just to review this time-keeping-torture-chamber.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

That's terrible...but it is a cool idea...if you had a 3 gallon clock with plants and decor. The plants could be in the shapes of the numbers!

At least there's only one "good" review for it and it wasn't very well written.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

We should make a habit out of reviewing crap homes for bettas


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

that would definately help and might just improve the lives of a few bettas.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Even if just one person opts for a tank instead of that clock it would make my day. ):


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Reviewed. it says my review will be posted in 48 hours. :S i want it posted NOW


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

It's sick, isn't it?? I'm going to leave a review too, if my dad will let me use his account.


----------

